# Eingebesignalisierung bei einer Array-ComoboBox



## JanBurg (4 November 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Visualisierung in e!Cockpit / Codesys 3.5 SP14 P3.
Diese enthält ComboBoxen vom Array-Typ. Wenn etwas ausgewählt wird, soll  ein Programm aufgerufen werden.
Bisher ging das tadellos über Spalte/Vorlage/Eingabekonfiguration/OnMouseClick.
Seit dem letzten Update reagiert OnMouseClick nicht mehr.
OnMouseDown oder OnMouseEnter reagieren. Allerdings besteht das Problem, dass bei Ereignisauslösung noch der ComboBox-Wert vor der Eingabe anliegt.
Gibt es dafür eine Erklärung?
Hat jemand eine andere Idee, wie man auf ein Eingabeereignis reagieren kann, ohne permanent alle Variablen zu überwachen?

Viele Grüße
Jan B.


----------

